# Phoenix, AZ- M Sable



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Phoenix, AZ | Jericho



























2 year old dark sable male Jericho. Currently being fostered in Phoenix.


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

awww...right in my backyard.


----------



## Alyalanna (May 28, 2011)

What a pretty boy. Good thing I don't live around there or I would be trying to talk myself out of getting him and I am not sure I would be successful.


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

Yeah if I didn't have a 4 1/2 month old puppy I would be doing the same thing....


----------



## effacient (Jun 14, 2011)

idahospud49 said:


> Yeah if I didn't have a 4 1/2 month old puppy I would be doing the same thing....


Yeah me either. I think that it is good to do the same thing.


----------



## Alyalanna (May 28, 2011)

How is this pretty boy still up for adoption??


----------



## brwalker (Sep 16, 2010)

I just checked on him and it now says his adoption is pending!


----------

